# The Huntsman: Winter's War Comes to Blu-ray and DVD August 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD AUGUST 2, 2016
> 4K ULTRA HDTM, BLU-RAY™, DVD AND ON DEMAND ON AUGUST 23, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------

